# Paulies E-Liquid is now LIVE!!! - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/2/16)

Paulies E-Liquid is now available online or in-store at Sir Vape. Get yours now while stocks last!!!




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/paulies-e-liquid/products/pistachio-ice-cream




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/paulies-e-liquid/products/guava

Reactions: Like 2


----------

